# SOFTBOX LIGHTS VS. WHICH ONE SHOULD I BUY?



## ganafbbyx (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I'm looking online through EBay and find Two great deals for lighting. But one cost more then the other and I was wondering why so. Can someone tell me the difference between 





This one cost 165$ 
And 





This deal cost about 185. 


Are these products different? Is the higher price one worth paying for then the other one. 
Let me know please. 
Thank u.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 20, 2012)

JUNK


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 20, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> JUNK



What do u mean by that? Lol


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 20, 2012)

I simply mean "buyer beware" =)


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 20, 2012)

ganafbbyx said:
			
		

> What do u mean by that? Lol



Means that it is JUNK. 

What are you going to be using lighting for? I would invest into some speed lites over that. You can get 2 speed lites, flash adapters, stands, umbrellas and triggers for about 200. A lot better route than these things.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2012)

What are you trying to light  up with these? If it's still live they'll be OK. If it's people it's a complete waste of $. You'll still need a pretty astronomical ISO and slow shutter.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 20, 2012)

neither of these are great deals, like everybody else has said.  Even if you're shooting static subjects (ie things that don't move) they're overpriced crap.


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 20, 2012)

ChrisedwardsHT said:
			
		

> Means that it is JUNK.
> 
> What are you going to be using lighting for? I would invest into some speed lites over that. You can get 2 speed lites, flash adapters, stands, umbrellas and triggers for about 200. A lot better route than these things.



Oh really. Where can I find all that? Any sites?


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 20, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> neither of these are great deals, like everybody else has said.  Even if you're shooting static subjects (ie things that don't move) they're overpriced crap.



Okay thank ya so much! I actually thought it was cheap


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> *What are you trying to light  up* with these? If it's still live they'll be OK. If it's people it's a complete waste of $. You'll still need a pretty astronomical ISO and slow shutter.


Tell us more so we can help you better


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 20, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Tell us more so we can help you better



People: Kids. Newborns. Family portraits. 
white room . White walls. 
Camera: Canon t3. Lens: kit. 50mm1.8. 70-300mm


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2012)

For a one light setup: One of these with a reflector Flashpoint II FP320SB2 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB2

Two light setup one of those above with one of these Flashpoint II FP320SB1 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB1

To blow the white out to pure white you'll need a lot more power than that, but to get good, well lit portraits those will serve you very well.

If you choose to go with speedlites be sure you are getting a high GN. Speedlites put out a LOT less flash than strobes do. I am a speedlite shooter, but I often am using 4 heads in one softbox to equal enough power whereas my strobes I'd have used only one unit.


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 20, 2012)

ganafbbyx said:
			
		

> Oh really. Where can I find all that? Any sites?



You can get yongnuo flashes from 40-80 on amazon. 
Light stands(30-60), adapters(15-30), umbrellas(5-30) at your local camera store or B&H. 
Set of triggers (cowboy studio) as cheap as 35 or 40. 


I would recommend getting one flash, one stand and adapter with two umbrellas. 
Also a reflector. 

You don't want to jump into everything right away and get overwhelmed and confused.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 20, 2012)

There's an easy way to tell junk from quality when shopping for photo  gear.  If the ad says, "Pro", "professional", or any variant thereof, it's alost certainly junk.  Professional gear doesn't need to label itself!


----------

